# Banking jobs in Hamilton...



## paulnanrod (Jul 25, 2012)

After a very short wait I have been granted permanent residency. The last thing on what was a very long list of jobs is to arrange work in NZ. I have worked for the last 6 years in a management role within HSBC uk, until being made redundant at the end of last month. 

I have been looking on seek and applying as and when jobs come up, but have been advised by a friend who worked in banking in Auckland to go into the banks and asked about work. I don't know if things are different in NZ, but in the UK that wouldn't be the usual way of looking for work. 

Does anyone have any experience of banking jobs or the best ways to apply or where to look?

Thanks for any help....


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi

I don't work in banking, but as always, I have a friend who does! They came over from the UK on his wife's nursing skills. He started by only applying for jobs when they came up, but as NZ really is a case of who you know not what you know, he started just making his way into banks via email correspondence. What I mean is, send an email to the managers in the branches of the major banks with your CV attached. Explain openly that you have your residency so will be making the move, and are looking for work. It would help if you could give them a date of when you will be over by. Be prepared for them not to be interested immediately until they can "see" you. A lot of responses in jobs are "come and see us when you get here". Scary, but it nearly always works out! Also, they often will have 2nd, 3rd and even 4th interviews for these jobs, so they are more likely to turn in to a real job if you have or a date of arrival or are already here. 

Yes, it goes totally against what we are used to, but just approaching someone off the cuff and showing initiative is hugely rewarded and respected. And it is a foot in the door.

Good luck


----------



## kiwiemma (Nov 5, 2009)

Yes, I agree thats not an unusual way to find a job in New Zealand - not literally going into the bank and asking, but finding out a good contact and emailing/calling them directly, in the hope they can pass you on to the right person, is definitely a good way to start. 

If you know anyone at all who works in Hamilton, even if not banking, leverage the connection, because they might know someone who can connect you with the right person. Join LinkedIn as well, if you haven't already. 

Having said all that, Hamilton is a pretty small market, so you might need to be prepared for a bit of a wait before the right role comes up.

Good luck.


----------

